# Help???



## Synergies (Apr 2, 2016)

:banghead:
Hi guys! Hope you all can help me ASAP!!!
Im using a Samsung Chromebook Model No. Xe303C12
These are the first three lines in help for version info..

Version 30.0.1599.116
Platform 4537.147.0 (Official Build) stable-channel daisy
Firmware Google_Snow_Rev4.2695.128.0

The problem is. The latest now is Chrome version 36.
I can't seem to update to it.
and an added problem to that. The Chromebook is managed by Yes.My
Since my school gave me a Yes.My account. I was able to login this Chromebook that was given to me by my aunt. (She got cheated btw)
So... because its managed. I can powerwash it.
Any ways for me to deprovision it without needing to bring it to Yes.My for help???


----------

